# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  ما بعد الخلع, للمستشار طه الشريف النائب الاسبق لرئيس محكمة النقض

## هيثم الفقى

*ما بعد الخلع 
******** 

*استقر نظام الخلع الذي قننه المشرع في المادة (20) من القانون رقم (1) لسنه 2000 وصدرت بشأنه أحكام قضائية وقد تناولته الأقلام الفقهية بين مؤيد ومعارض ، ألا أن أثاره لم تكن محلا للبحث الذي يفصح عنها أو يجيب عن تساؤلات عديدة فى شأن بعض ما تتكشف عنه الأحداث بين المختلفين - الرجل والمرأة - ومن هذه التساؤلات : هل يجوز للزوجة اذا حكم ضدها برفض دعوى الخلع ان تعيد رفع دعوى اخرى بالخلع طلاق رجعي او بائن ؟وما هو من نوع البينونة - صغرى او كبرى وما اثارها ؟ وما تأثير الخلع على حضانة الاولاد ونفقتهم ورؤيتهم وضمهم وهل يجوز ان يتزوجا مرة اخرى ؟ وهل تعتد المختلعة بالخع وما نوع العده ومدتها ؟
ومتي ينسب الاولاد الى الزوج اذا اتت بهم الزوجة بعد الخلع ؟ وما حكم التوراث بينهما بعد الحكم بالخلع ؟
وهل يطبق نظام الخلع على غير المسلمين ؟ وهل يجوز ان تجمع الزوجة بين دعوى الخلع ودعوى التطليق ؟ 

يجيب عن هذه التساولات المستشار طه الشريف النائب الاسبق لرئيس محكمة النقض فيقول : 

1 - ان نص المادة (20) من القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2000 تشترط لتوقيع الخلع شرطين : 
الاول : ان تتنازل الزوجة عن جميع حقوقها المالية والشرعية وترد للزوج الصداق الذى اعطاه لها (والمقصود مقدم الصداق الذى قبضتة او قبضه وليها ) .

الثاني : ان تقرر الزوجة صراحة انها تبغض الحياة الزوجية مع زوجها وانه لا سبيل لاستمرار الحياة الزوجية بينهما وتخشى الا تقييم حدود الله بسبب هذا البغض .

ويلزم لصحة الحكم بالخلع ان تعرض المحكمة الصلح على الطرفين وفى حالة عدم توافر اى شروط من شرطي الخلع سالفي البيان كان ترفض الزوجة رد معجل الصداق او لعدم امكانها ذلك او تتمسك بحقوقها المالية الشرعية او لا تقر بأنها تبغض الحياة مع زوجها وتخشي الا تقيم حدود الله فان الحكمة تقض بعدم قبول الدعوى بحالتها ويمكن مرة أخرى إقامة دعوى الخلع متي تمكنت من استكمال شرطي قبول الدعوى سالفي الذكر ، لان المرأة التى لا يمكنها رد الصداق حالا قد تتمكن من ذلك فى المستقبل القريب او البعيد والمراة التي لا تقرر انها تبغض الحياة مع زوجها وانها لاتخشى الا تقييم حدود الله معه كان تكون مدفوعة للخلع بسبب خطا ارتكبة الزوج فى حقها وهى لا تزال على محبته ومودته قد يتوافر لها البغض والكره فيما بعد ومن ثم فان الحكم بعدم قبول دعوى الخع ليس هو نهاية المطاف بينهما وهو كطلب التطليق اذا فشلت المراة فى المرة الاولي كان لها ان تعيد طلب التطليق مرة ثانية 

2 - إذا حكمت المحكمة بالخلع دون ان تعرض الصلح على الطرفين امتثالا لنص المادة ( 20 ) من القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2000 فان الحكم يكون باطلا ولكن لان النص قد حظر الطعن فى الحكم فانه لا مناص من القول بحق المحكوم عليه من طلب ابطاله بدعوى مبتداة اما م المحكمة ذاتها ( بهيئة اخرى ) ، لان النص منع الطعن فى الحكم ودعوى الابطال ليست من قبيل الطعن فى الاحكام .

3 - ان الطلاق الذى يقع بالخلع هو طلاق بائن ومؤدى ذلك ان الرجل لا يجوز ان يرجع مطلقته المختلعه منه ويكون للطرفين ان يتزوجا مرة اخرى بعقد ومهر جديدين اذا اتفقا سويا ، ولكن هذا الزواج لا يكون جائزا اذا كانت الطلقه التى اجراها القاضي بالخلع هى المكملة للثلاث - كائن يكون الرجل قد طلق امراته قبل اختلاعها منه مرتين فجاءت طلقة الخلع الثالثة فتكون البينونه هنا بينونة كبرى فلا تحل له الا بعد ان تتزوج رجلاً اخر ويعاشرها معاشرة الازواج ثم يطلقها وتنتهي عدتها فيمكن ان تتزوج رجلها الاول الذى خلعته .


4 - لا تاثير للخلع على حضانة الصغار ولا على نفقتهم فالام لها حضانة صغارها حتى السن القانونية ونفقتهم واجبة على ابيهم كما ان للام ان تحصل على اجر حضانة من الاب لان اجر الحضانة لا يسقط بالخلع وللأب رؤية اولاده وله ضمهم فى حالة بلوغهم السن القانونية وتشمل نفقة الاولاد المسكن والمأكل والملبس ومصروفات الدراسة العلاج طبقا لحالة الاب يسر او عسرا .

ولا تأثير للخلع على ما يكون بين الطرفين من معاملات مالية اخرى كأن تكون دائنة او مدينة له ، فلكل منهما مطالبة الاخر بديونه او بوديعته .ولها ان تطالبه بأعيان جهازها اذا كانت هى التي اشترته من مالها , حملته الى بيت الزوجية .
5 - يجب على المراة المختلعة ان تعتد لمدة ثلاثة قروء ( اى حيضان ) من تاريخ الحكم بالتطليق بالخلع فلا يجوز لها ان تتزوج خلال هذه المدة حتى تتأكد من خلو الرحم فإذا كانت حبلى فان عدتها تتراخى حتى وضع الحمل وينسب المولود الى المطلق متى وضعته فى حدود سنة من تاريخ توقيع الخلع .

6 - وبالنسبة للميراث فأنه يشترط للتوارث بين الزوجين ان يكون الزواج قائما بعقد شرعي صحيح سواء حصل دخول ام لم يحصل ويعتبر العقد قائما للمعتدة من طلاق رجعي او المطلقة طلاقاً بائنا اذا طلقها الزوج فى مرض موته قبل صدور الحكم بالخلع ومات فى خلال المرض فى اثناء عدتها ، فاذا طلقت خلعا فانه لم يوقع الطلاق خلعا فانه لم يوقع الطلاق بنفسه وهي راضية بالخلع فلا تقوم فكرة التهرب من نظام المواريث فى حق الزوج ومن ثم فان المطلقة خلعا لا ترث ولو مات الرجل فى عدتها ، اما اذا مات احد الطرفين اثناء نظر دعوى الخلع وقبل الحكم فيجري التوارث بينهما طبقا للنصيب الشرعي لكل منهما .
7 - ويسرى نظام الخلع على المسلمين وغير المسلمين المختلفى ديانة او ملة او طائفة فاذا تزوج مسلم من مسيحية كان الزوجان قد اختلفا ملة او طائفة ، كأن يتزوج كاثوليكي من ارثوذكسية ، او بروتستانتنية او كان لها ان تطلب بخلعة طبقا لاحكام الشريعة الاسلامية كذلك اذا كان احدهما مختلفا فى الطائفة عن الاخر ففي هذا الصدد تسرى احكام الشريعة الاسلامية على التفريق بين الطرفين ومنه نظام الخلع طبقالنص المادة الثالثة فقرة (2) من القانون (1) لسنة 2000 باعتبارها الشريعة العامة . ولا يقال ان الشرائع المسيحية لا تعترف بالخلع ذلك انه لا يعدو ان يكون صورة من صور التطليق ولكن بشروط خاصة واذا كانت هذه الشرائع لا تعتبر المهر شرطا فى العقد ، ولم يكن الزوج قد اوفى لزوجتة بمهر ما فان المحكمة لا يجوز ان تطالبها بدفع مال لزوجها فى دعوى الخلع .

8 - و للمرأة ان ترفع دعوى الخلع وترفع دعوى التطليق لان لكل منهما اسبابا واجراءات تختلف عن الاخرى ولها ان ترك احدى الدعويين الى الدعوى الاخرى فاذا صدر حكم بالخلع او لا يجب الحكم فى دعوى الطلاق بانتهائها لان من شروط دعوى التطليق ان تكون المراة زوجة وهى لم تعد كذلك بحكم الخلع النهائي أما إذا صدر حكم ابتدائي في دعوى التطليق اولا تعين على المحكمة التى تنظر دعوى الخلع ان توقف الدعوى ألي ان يحكم نهائيا فى دعوى التطليق فاذا حكم نهائيا بالتطليق اعتبرت دعوى الخلع منتهية اما اذا صدر حكم يرفض دعوى التطليق فان دعوى الخلع تستأنف سيرها الطبيعي بعد الغاء وقفها

----------

